# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Firmware Ver 1.59 Released !! More Coming.... its on the way

## 4gsmmaroc

Whats new ? 
Important upgrade: Improvement scanning definition all china Mobile
Fix some china Mobile Unlock Error "Connect time out" 
New GPGDragon ver 2.11 also on the way , just Fasten your seat belts    *We Don't Want mirror links for this firmware* , so kindly don't post it if you do post will simply deleted !! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Want to see an Other amazing GPGDragon Innovation? Click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
!! We Will Not Rest !!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مشكور يابوب
مثبت لفترة

----------

